# virgin media aka cable and tivo



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

I've read on here a lot of people having problems with channel changes using their tivos with the samsung cable boxes, and was dreading two months ago when the cable man pulled out a samsung box.

I'm happy to report 100% success rate and no problems that I've noticed. Every recording has worked... so what's different? I dunno... if I show you what I've done, maybe someone can identify what I'm doing right... and maybe this can help others too.

It's a samsung SMC-2110C, with both wands about an inch from the front of the box. I've done this because of the high wall of plastic and the recessed window, so this way the light isn't blocked.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

They're in a different position to mine, mike, but it's good to know it works okay. Nice to see the VM branding on there I must have been one of the last to get the NTL version. Pity really  Wish it would break so I could get a new VM one 

Just for comparison, here's mine:


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

two interesting things I notice from your post... because of your flash you can actually see where the sensor is on yours in the top left hand corner. See the small square dark patch top left, it may be worth adjusting for this...

also, despite the fact they gave me a VM box, they still gave me and ntl card  you can see the : on the top


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikeyp said:


> two interesting things I notice from your post... because of your flash you can actually see where the sensor is on yours in the top left hand corner. See the small square dark patch top left, it may be worth adjusting for this...


I did wonder if that's what it was. However, my channel-changes are 100% right now so I think I'll leave well-enough alone thanks


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I have the pace and have no problems, my single wand is in the position of the first posters picture. Interesting that they have quickly changed the front covers of the samsungs, or ordered new boxes to display Virgin Media, or is it a clever sticker.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> I have the pace and have no problems, my single wand is in the position of the first posters picture.


Yep. That's where mine was. 100% channel-changes; with dongle 



> Interesting that they have quickly changed the front covers of the samsungs, or ordered new boxes to display Virgin Media, or is it a clever sticker.


Doesn't look like a sticker to me


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

not a sticker, man came and delivered it first week of March 

yeah main thing with the wands is they blast out at a certain angle, so, as long as the light can pass through that little hole we can see there and fall successfully on the sensor, we've got no problems. Bit of a design flaw by samsung having the sensor surrounded by plastic don't you think?

btw... has anyone heard any updates in the whole VM/sky channels fiasco? last I heard VM was going to take some legal action at the end of March.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Interesting that, I see the link has gone from the VM home page...

All gone quite, maybe best for both companies to shut up as I fear the monopoly people may look and investigate both companies.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikeyp said:


> last I heard VM was going to take some legal action at the end of March.


Indeed they did. http://www.virginmediainfo.co.uk/news.shtml


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Thank you Carl, you are really always on the ball.. Never miss a trick. Hopefully the customer will benifit from this action.


----------



## tibi (Nov 24, 2007)

please can any one here show me how i can flash my samsung virgin box, and my thanks him in advance.please please halpe.


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

tibi said:


> please can any one here show me how i can flash my samsung virgin box, and my thanks him in advance.please please halpe.


okay, I have no idea what you're talking about...
for one: I don't know why you want to do that
2: I don't know how.
3: I doubt anyone here knows how or would want to.
4: I don't think virgin would want you doing (or allow you to do) that as they reign complete control over the boxes. Call support if you have a problem with it.
5: You're asking in the wrong place - we talk about Tivos here.
6: Make your own thread in future instead of diverting a thread that has nothing to do with what you're asking about.


----------



## tibi (Nov 24, 2007)

okay,thanks.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what the IR code is for this box?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I use 20045-Fast with 99.9&#37; reliability.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Yeah thanks, got it working last night with those settings. Much better than the old pace box.


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

mikeyp said:


> I'm happy to report 100% success rate and no problems that I've noticed.
> 
> It's a samsung SMC-2110C, with both wands about an inch from the front of the box. I've done this because of the high wall of plastic and the recessed window, so this way the light isn't blocked.


I've had similar good fortune. Upgrading to the new box has cured the problem with old pace box where it changed the picture aspect to 4:3 and changed the RGB settings. I used to have to change these back every fortnight or so whenever Virgin upgraded their software. Very annoying as I hate watching films in 4:3...

I was wondering: do you need to use the Wand?

My TiVo controls the Samsung box through the SCART lead directly (worked the same for my old PACE box as well)

Regards,

Shaun


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

shaunH said:


> My TiVo controls the Samsung box *through the SCART lead directly *(worked the same for my old PACE box as well)


Impossible. What I assume you mean is that it is controlled by the Tivo's Front IR Blaster rather than the wands 

I think I tried mine without the wands to start with but changed to using them as it was more reliable.


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Impossible. What I assume you mean is that it is controlled by the Tivo's Front IR Blaster rather than the wands
> I think I tried mine without the wands to start with but changed to using them as it was more reliable.


Yes, you are right  
I had a bit of Brain fade there - it's not very often I look at my tivo setup these days - it just works! 

My Tivo works 100% fine without the ugly wands.

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Might give mine another try without them this weekend sometime then; to see what happens.

*ETA:*
Well blow me down! I'm pretty sure it didn't work that well when I first tried it; hence my having to use the wands 

Oh well! At least I've got rid of them now. I wonder if I should sell my cable adapter now? I would do, but knowing my luck I'll end up needing it shortly after it's gone


----------



## shaunH (Jun 1, 2002)

cwaring said:


> *ETA:*
> Well blow me down! I'm pretty sure it didn't work that well when I first tried it; hence my having to use the wands


Glad it works OK for you!

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## poppet (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, I have the same samsung box as this, and have tried to find 20045-fast but this isnt available as a setting. called tivo who told me to try pace, which also didnt work and then said they couldnt help and to try you guys. Had the box for 3 months, numerous phonecalls to get the feeds coming through and although i can finally use it, i cant change the channel


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Have you run guided set up for cable and chosen the relevant options - IIRC you only get the options for the service you've picked so unless you've chosen digital cable you may not get the Pace (?) codes for 20045


----------

